# Alternative coyote hunting methods



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Like most of the guys here I am a preadator caller. I was planning to go out sunday and do some calling, but they are calling for it to be really windy so, Whats some other ways to hunt coyotes?


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

how windy is too windy? I have called and had luck up to 20 mph. I make twice as many sets calling 300 to 400 yards from the last spot and soft call with distress sounds. I will throw a long howl or two every third stand or so.

Spot and stalk is another choice but I have a hard time finding them in the wind as well. Might just be my luck or lack of terrain.

Bait site
You would have to make one or find a live stock dead pit of even city dump will work. You have to create/find a place where they frequent to feed then stake it out and wait. I read an article about pressure baiting and the author dumped his deer fish and table scrapes in a place for a month or so then let it slowly dry up. Daily he would drive right up to his spot making the same noise each time (slamming doors playing the radio and whistling dixi) and drop off a bait ball then on days when he wanted to hunt he would double back out then sneak in to his high hide and wait it out. By limiting the amount of food each time he was pushing the coyotes beat the other ones to the site before the food was gone.The bear hunters on here i would bet have some interesting tips on making this work. Time consuming but if you were checkin your cows or traps or just taking the long way home from work everyday it might work. I have never tried it. I have had friends that worked an industrial chicken operation and they had a dead pit that they shot dogs off of at work so the theory is sound but untested in my eyes


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

They are calling for a 30 K wind (sorry not sure what that is in MPH) I think I read the same article as you about the baiting. I was thinking on maybe walking sloughs and small bushes and draws, just like deer hunting.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Made for spot n stock.They aren't wind 'predictable' like fox but still if it's COLD,they are somewhat predictable.
Go to known areas and approach carefully using your glass.Or,start at your cows or deer herd or food source and move away into the wind glassing carefully as you slowly crest every rise etc.Then close the distance(usually cross wind)and take your shot.Very exciting!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry,hit send twice.Anyway,a technique that works but takes work.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Windy days are great days to put up fur,........or sleep.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

So here is the results. I got up early and managed to get 2 sets in before it got too windy. The first set I called in a single and harvested it too. I then went home skinned, fleshed, etc. and scouted out some new areas that evening.


----------

